# Video- I'm sure most will enjoy



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

This was actually a school project for a multimedia class, but was also fun to do. The subject was make a video on something or something(s) you love.
Obviously on this forum everyone loves fishing, and I'm sure some like Older rock? :thumbup:





Thanks, I really need to start bringing the camera more!


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

just saw the video Nicky...really cool pics with Mike I. ,Ray Scott and others. Hope you catch a very biggggg bass this spring. Cool song with the video ....gotta like Neil Pert and the Rush gang.....Bill A.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool video Nicky. My favorite is Biffle pulling that bass out of shallow cover. That's how I like it.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> Cool video Nicky. My favorite is Biffle pulling that bass out of shallow cover. That's how I like it.


I heard that! I love flipping jigs in the thick stuff.


----------

